# "Heat of The Rut, Rattling Up Big Trout"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Wade Fishing/Airboat Fishing/Boat & Bait Trips/Night Vision*

It looks like a varitable menagerie of activities as Spring Break has sprung. We've been busy with three core approaches to fishing including wade fishing artificial; airboat fishing with bait; and bayboat fishing with bait and artificial. Since I've been out of the country, I'm a little too far behind at the moment to bring you the play by play but lets just say that we're firing on all cylinders.

*Wade Fishing*

Big Trout have been coming to hand for our guides and guests working topwater and soft plastics over mud/grass and sand/grass shorelines, guts, and bayous. Continual cool fronts pushing large amounts of water to and fro are the conveyor belt of ballistic inmigrations of schooling fish chasing bait over warmer mud bottoms. Soft mud holds warmth for pellagics species. In the cooler climates, at times you can rule out hard shell and sand, and deeper venues. You can rule in mud/grass environs along with the muddier taper on shell reefs or scattered mud/shell. As we start moving into April, watch for shorelines to start really firing off before fish begin migrating to hard shell and deeper shell structure.  This is the progression. On a warmer winter, things can skip a step and move faster toward the cooler structure and depths much faster and throwing a kink in seasonality.

*Airboat Fishing*

Yesterday's follow through on the latest cold front wasn't the normal bite catalyst we've been seeing. Lots of fishg spotted with two airboat trips on the water just not much in the way of follow through on the fish. Capt. Jeff Larson managed to grind it out for half limits and Capt. Chris Cady managed to snatch limits out at the last second on a final stop before breaking things wide open. Black Drum are mixing it up finally in numbers and a little later than past warmer Springs which should make sense. Get the power of our mid-coast lodge at your fingertips - *Castaway Lodge App*

Capt. James Cunnningham found a few nooks that weren't being covered by airboats to snake a limit of solid bruising Redfish for guests from Germany and Montana taking in a weeks worth of Night Vision/Thermal Hog Hunts and doing a little fishing in between. Nearly 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook*

*Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us! 4,100 folks follow us on *Instagram*

We've got a lot more great fishing here on the mid-coast on tap. We'd love to have you join us for a trip. Visit us once and we'll be friends, visit us twice and we'll be family.

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few mo pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more pics


----------

